# Talk to me about Sig 1911's



## Reliable (May 7, 2006)

I am considering the acquisition of a 1911 45 ACP. I have been researching a number of brands and I'm able to get some good information. I have, however, been able to only get a limited amount of information about the Sig 1911's and much of it is mixed. The basic info from the manufacturer is not what I am seeking. I am looking for actual experience, good and bad, from users. 

If you would all be so kind as to share your thoughts, thank you.


----------



## blammo (Jul 21, 2009)

Never owned one because in my opinion there are better guns for the same money. I have shot a few and they were as good as any other 1911 but didn't make me want to run out and buy one. The only 1911 that I just had to have after shooting it was a Dan Wesson Commander Bobtail in 45 ACP. Check CZ's website for their other models too. I have had several Kimbers and the only one I have kept is a Custom Classic. Also have a Springfield Operator that is very accurate. 

Dan Wesson seems to be the best bang for the buck. All of thier 1911 guns are put together by master gunsmiths. But you don't pay a custom shop price. 

I have a picture of my Dan Wesson posted here somewhere.

Good luck!


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Are others doing my Dan Wesson preaching for me, now?!

I had a chance to shoot a Sig, and don't get me wrong, I love Sigs.... but just not their 1911 line:smt102 Didn't feel very good, especially the trigger break on the gun. I think for comparable money, better 1911s can be had.

I am in no way comparing them to Ed Browns, Les Baers, or Nighthawks, but Dan Wesson puts out an amazing product!! I think anyone familiar with 1911s, and gets the opportunity to shoot one, will agree. They are the best 1k dollar gun you can get your hands on! And, in my opinion, they exceed the quality of many pistols that far exceed their price. Definitely look into them!

Here are mine...


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Well I'll be the first to put in a good plug for the Sig 1911's. I had a Sig Revolution compact with the officer grip that functioned flawlessly and had features such as a heavy duty barrel bushing, standard guide rod length, oversized slide release and a nice safety release lever that I don't find on a lot of other main stream 1911's. I bought mine lightly used so I will grant that I didn't get hammered on price but I was overall very pleased. Never failed to perform in a few thousand rounds. Only complaint I had, and this may be minor or major to some, is the slide is not as contoured/rounded as conventional 1911 designs. This can represent a potential problem for holster selection since the shape is a little different. Overall slide thickness was comparable but Sig apparently wanted something a little more distinctive so they gave it a little different shape at the top edges.

I didn't want to part with it but decided I wanted an HK P30 a little more so I traded it off. I liked the Sig 1911 I had well enough that I plan to replace it with another one down the road. The Dan Wesson Bobtail that has been recommended also sounds like a good choice and it's following seems to grow daily. The trick however, seems to be finding one unless you want to order one direct and get in line and wait. Good luck with your selection but I think one can do a whole lot worse than the Sig 1911's. For me they have some very nice standard features that I prefer so they represent a good value to me. YMMV


----------



## dances with guns (Sep 10, 2009)

sig 1911's are garbage. never met a person that didn't end up selling or trading theirs.

for the same money, get a nice springer. :smt023


----------



## .45 usp match (Oct 29, 2009)

had a full size stainless gsr that i traded off monday it wasnt bad it shoot decent groups but i found myself comparing it to my kimber and accuracy wise it just wasnt as good might have been that i have more time behind the kimber might be a difference in sites who knows but i wasnt impressed enough to keep it


----------

